# mushroom hay



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

im looking for info on where and how to sale hay to the mushroom farms in pa or other areas. what do they pay and where are they located. i live in lexington ky and have tons of waste hay to sell if i can get the contact info for mushroom farms. thanks alot


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I live in pa and do not sell mulch hay . But do know Laurel Valley Farms in Avondale Pa and Giorgi Foods in Temple Pa are some of the larger buyers . It is a myth .to think any kind of junk that can be put into a bale can be sold here . If they are short on hay they will buy a smaller volumes of non mulch hay BUT THE Farmers who can make a profit selling mushroom hay produce the product they want. Also if you have big time over applied things like 24d or cimmeron or grazon etc .Do Not sell for mulch this is a big problem in this industry they spot check alot of loads


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> I live in pa and do not sell mulch hay . But do know Laurel Valley Farms in Avondale Pa and Giorgi Foods in Temple Pa are some of the larger buyers . It is a myth .to think any kind of junk that can be put into a bale can be sold here . If they are short on hay they will buy a smaller volumes of non mulch hay BUT THE Farmers who can make a profit selling mushroom hay produce the product they want. *Also if you have big time over applied things like 24d or cimmeron or grazon etc .Do Not sell for mulch this is a big problem in this industry they spot check alot of loads*


If they did, they would have to turn all the hay away because the biggest hay farmer in my area sprays milkweed/dogbane/queen annes lace like crazy.
Not sure how you could make mushroom hay with no weeds if you didn't spray.My biggest fields go to mushroom hay and I don't spray them, but I know other hay farmers that do!!

Maybe you mean spray excessively?


----------

